# What is the workflow like for a restaurant serving pancakes?



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

(By pancakes, I'm referring to American-style fluffy breakfast pancakes.)

Are pancakes made to order? Is someone just constantly making them at a station not specific to any particular order so that there is a small pile accessible to other chefs to finish with toppings/plate? Is there some soft of holding method?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

You can hold them for up to a few hours ( covered in a slow oven, alto sham etc), with bad results IMO.

Make them to order they take like 5 minutes. When it is very busy, brunch, do some ahead or you will run out of space on a typical flat top grill.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Stay 5 orders ahead at all times, they are cheap enough


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

You can make your best guess, based on business and anticipated rush, and make a batch up, enough that when

you get low you still have time to make more in a slowdown time. Hold them under or in enclosed heat, stacked. 

New stack for each batch. My limit is 15 minutes--when that's up start tossing the earliest ones into the gunker. 

If you have no reserve when another rush hits, well that's life on the line. 

And expect a little waste here--that's the price you pay for making your life a little more convenient. 

Now, that's basically for buttermilk fluffers--after a time they make LOOK okay but they start to taste like the

heat-lamp special. If in doubt, break off a piece of one and taste. However other types of cakes, like pumpkin 

and other "filled" type batters tend to hold a little longer, but aren't usually as in demand. Experiment.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Just like anything, start sandbagging when tickets are piling up and taper off as the tickets die down. Basically alaminute before and after rushes


----------



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, that really helps out a lot! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Hotcakes (either oatcakes, yeasted or blueberry) are run weekly at the summer camp. Since 75 percent of the campers (mostly families at Oakland Feather River Camp) come to the dining hall in the first 15 to 30 minutes of the meal, I work ahead to cover the rush. Twenty-four cakes go in each 2-inch hotel pan. I have enough in the hot box to take care of the rush. I switch to preparing a pan or two at a time after the rush is over.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

How big is the restaurant, how many daily covers at what percentage of pancakes, and how big is the grill? We have 42 seats, do approximately 250 covers on a Sunday and average 20% pancakes on our 4' flat top. They cook in 4-5 minutes and are all cooked to order. I can't imagine trying to hold them.


----------



## chef julio (Dec 9, 2014)

Just Think,,, how fresh would you want someone to serve you a pancake?
Make them as fesh as possible!


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

chef Julio said:


> Just Think,,, how fresh would you want someone to serve you a pancake?
> Make them as fesh as possible!


Hopefully better than the pancakes I had at Denny's Placerville last night! They were horrible. It was late, nothing much was open and I refused to eat at McDonalds.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Horrible how? I mean seriously there are only a few ways to screw up a pancake.
Ive noticed dennys cooks sometimes over cook them then serve em anyway with the 
burned side down. I always just send em back and tell the server "these are frisbees".


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Sandbagging is not something I'm a fan of, and nowhere I've worked has pre cooked pancakes. It's always better to be organized, IMO. Workflow at the one dedicated breakfast place i worked was one flattop, probably 6', shared by pancakes, crepes/swedish pancakes, french toast and hashbrowns.
In that scenario, cooking pancakes you didn't need could screw you if you got hit by crepes. But the hashbrowns were a different story, we would just start dropping them when people started coming in.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

We run out of room for eggs if we dont pre make some panties.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Do your eggs in a pan. They're better that way and saves grill space. Premade cakes are lousy.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

CapeCodChef said:


> Do your eggs in a pan. They're better that way and saves grill space. Premade cakes are lousy.


Hard to do 10-20 orders of eggs at a time in a pan to temp.
Eggs are better IMO on the flat top. Easy to flip too. Easy to control temp.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

chefboyOG said:


> Hard to do 10-20 orders of eggs at a time in a pan to temp.
> Eggs are better IMO on the flat top. Easy to flip too. Easy to control temp.


Of course. In fact, it's impossible to do 10-20 orders at a time with say, only an 8 burner stove! That's why I asked the OP how many seats, how many covers and what % of orders have eggs. We do 250 covers in our 42 seats and all in pans. What do you find hard about flipping in pans? Just a flick of the wrist. Big advantage over a flat top is you can turn off a burner to slow things down. You have to plate off a flat top to stop the cooking. Give me a pan fried egg any time.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

Normally, I would feel like a jerk, but Lolzor.  The easiest thing to cook besides toast, is pancakes.  Honestly, I think toast is easier to screw up but not as hard to master, but that is a whole other debate per se.  If you are always getting screwed on grill space, then you may have too small of a grill for the number of seats and your extensive menu, but more likely it is just poor organization or bad habits.  If you have a six inch grill, and a six burner stove, which is most kitchens, no matter how buried you get 3 solid cooks should be able to pwn that rush.  Do the crepes and omelets in pans and everything else on the flat top.  Flat top eggs are so fast.  You can cram a ton of over-easy eggs, pancakes, home fires and other things on a 6 ft grill.  You can bury the service staff when the stars align.

Lol.  I am by no means a bona fide chef (yet), but I cooked breakfast in a little dump across from a University for years that would do easily 500+ tickets on a Sunday breakfast, mostly 4-6 tops, with a line out the door with just a 6ft grill, a 6 burner stove, and a conveyor toaster with less than 10 minute ticket times all day, with the lunch menu kicking in at noon on top of it all.  Granted, we didn't have crepes (praise be to Zeus for that!), but we had everything else and did benedicts, frittatas and steaks and would go through at least 500lbs of potatoes on a Sunday (6am-3pm).  One guy can bang out so many basic breakfasts by just flipping a field of eggs, pumping out toast, and grabbing potato and bacon that just hangs out.  We never really stuck to any one way, we flowed our way around whatever came by doing what would work best then, and we had all worked together for years, but there is no excuse for sandbagging anything breakfast besides bacon and potatoes.

A lot of Greek diners I have worked in keep their pancake batter a little runny because they thin out more and cook a lot faster.  Of course, these places are super cheap and turn serious tables so the average customer doesn't know what really good food is anyways.  But still, holding pancakes?  Hilarious.

I may get a lot of hate for this, but whatever.  I'd hate to have my first post on here ever to come off as a flaming one (not my intent), but I had to be the gadfly.  I may not have extensive knowledge (yet) that isn't even appreciated by most of the dining public, but I've run circles around a few chefs on their line doing their menu doing stuff I have just learned because of keen instincts and moves tempered in the bowels of Hades.  It's not just technique and terminology, optimizing your space, order of operations and movements is key.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

mckallidon said:


> Normally, I would feel like a jerk, but Lolzor. The easiest thing to cook besides toast, is pancakes. Honestly, I think toast is easier to screw up but not as hard to master, but that is a whole other debate per se. If you are always getting screwed on grill space, then you may have too small of a grill for the number of seats and your extensive menu, but more likely it is just poor organization or bad habits. If you have a six inch grill, and a six burner stove, which is most kitchens, no matter how buried you get 3 solid cooks should be able to pwn that rush. Do the crepes and omelets in pans and everything else on the flat top. Flat top eggs are so fast. You can cram a ton of over-easy eggs, pancakes, home fires and other things on a 6 ft grill. You can bury the service staff when the stars align.
> 
> Lol. I am by no means a bona fide chef (yet), but I cooked breakfast in a little dump across from a University for years that would do easily 500+ tickets on a Sunday breakfast, mostly 4-6 tops, with a line out the door with just a 6ft grill, a 6 burner stove, and a conveyor toaster with less than 10 minute ticket times all day, with the lunch menu kicking in at noon on top of it all. Granted, we didn't have crepes (praise be to Zeus for that!), but we had everything else and did benedicts, frittatas and steaks and would go through at least 500lbs of potatoes on a Sunday (6am-3pm). One guy can bang out so many basic breakfasts by just flipping a field of eggs, pumping out toast, and grabbing potato and bacon that just hangs out. We never really stuck to any one way, we flowed our way around whatever came by doing what would work best then, and we had all worked together for years, but there is no excuse for sandbagging anything breakfast besides bacon and potatoes.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize for one's own opinions, and I agree with most of your post, although I do prefer eggs cooked in a pan vs. flat top. We only sandbag potatoes, bacon and sausage. Never pancakes. That said, I suspect a bit of hyperbole in your post perhaps? 500 lbs. of potatoes for 500+ covers? Given that probably 20% of the count doesn't get potatoes (with their pancakes, french toast etc) that's well over a POUND of taters per person. That's either an exaggeration or just plain gross plating.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

If you're not able to make them all fresh to order premake some and when you serve make a fresh one to go on top, it's harder to tell that they are not all MTO because the bottom ones will soften anyway.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

500 lbs for over 500 tickets. Most tickets on a Sunday breakfast rush were at least 3- 4 orders. Booths could seat 6, all tables were set up for 4. No 2 top seating. It was all families and groups of college kids on the weekends. No singles, not really any couples. We didn't even have a counter (they took it out for more booths). Double hashbrown was really popular with the basic special (buck more) and we loaded up the homefries. No one else around even did hashbrowns so people went there just for that. They came off the back of a sketchy unmarked truck hauled by possible felons working for some Ukranian guy that unloaded them from local distributors to the dumpy places. People could add an order of homefries or hashbrowns to anything breakfast for buck on the weekend (but everything went up in price on weekends, heh heh). So we sold a lot. There was no portion control with the potatoes either because they were nothing in cost. These were not Sysco's finest; often sprouted and getting to the edge. Didn't matter after boiling/peeling. That's 500+lbs of bagged potatoes, not prepped. After prepping (peeling, throwing out bad spots etc) and waste you lose weight as well. Not to mention the bags are never exactly 50lbs each.

I myself have no preference anymore. Each has its merits. I respect anyone's preference as well. Both are better than poaching lol. A master breakfast cook should be able to do both. But, many dive places use too much oil in the pan, especially if they do not use non-stick pans, so they can be too greasy for my taste. Scrambled is always much better from the pan though. If you have like 30 orders of over-easy all day, pans will bog you down, and then it takes 2 guys to cook/plate those. Plating from the grill is faster. But, flat top eggs can be an unnecessary pain, especially when doing lunch orders as well. We would just do whatever worked best at the moment given the board. Pan eggs are easier though. Anyone should be able to do them, which is what is god about the technique. I mastered it in half a day. In two days I could handle 4 pans with both hands and flip left-handed no problem. But, I had a good teacher. It takes much more skill to sling flat top eggs. It took me quite a while to master that. I always enjoy the endless conversation cooks can have about the topic though.

What is your opinion on omelets though? Most people think I'm nuts for actually liking pan omelets more. I think the presentation is never as good, but I think they taste better and have a better texture if they don't brown too much. I only worked at one place that did them (with real butter!) and they were so good. All fresh veggies sauteed in the pan first to order too.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

You PEELED 500+ pounds of potatoes just for Sunday service? How many man hours did that take?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Then served 1500-2k orders of brunch? Wowzers or lolzor how the saying goes? Put the sandbags away for tea.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

It'd be about the same for Saturday too.  Idk.  We didn't count.  A lot less than you would think though.  Unfortunately you'd have to.  These cheap potatoes would be sprouted, have bad spots and peeling acted as a cheaper form of quality control than buying better potatoes.  They would be these massive Russetts that people around here just call chef potatoes, which usually means #2 Russetts.  We would call them number threes as a joke. We didn't exactly use classical techniques.  Around here the Greeks and Asians almost always boil and then peel while hot, it is much faster.  You put on thick rubber gloves and use the back of a cheap steak knife, and it goes fast.  There is a little more waste, but then again they're so cheap and it is really productive.  It hurts like hell when a stray chunk hits your arm though.  The skins fly off when you get it down.

You cool them whole (not in the cooler, the tub floods and they taste bad) before putting them on the slicer of a box grater.  Usually someone would always be doing potatoes during the day and at night once Wednesday or Thursday came around.  You spend half the week sandbagging for Saturday and Sunday.  We would try to not have to have any working on the stove for Friday, Saturday, Sunday breakfast so we'd have all the burners for soup, specials, cooking etc.  Usually the dad would put 6 smaller pots on at 4 am everymorning so they'd be off by opening, then you'd be down to 3 bigger pots on the back of the stove all morning, usually a soup, and just two burners for breakfast.  Most lunch and dinner items were grilled so you could load the stove up again at night during the week.  During the week we'd keep a poached tailpot on the charbroiler and move it onto the flatop if someone ordered poached, which almost never happened, and would be delayed.  Take that eggs benedict jerks.  We didn't exactly poach correctly during the week, but it never mattered.  We'd have like a whole shelf in the walk-in with just fish tubs of spuds.  Friday and Saturday was just non-stop FIFO, new would go in as old hit the line.  Usually those cheapskates would get the busboy in early to help out with potatoes at server wage lol.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't get the sandbags away for tea saying.  I tried looking it up too lol.  Is that a local or oldschool thing?

Yeah, but easily a quarter of that would be the special which was 2 eggs, toast, potato, and two pieces of bacon.  Back in '06 this place would give you that with a cup of coffee for six bucks before tax. That's cheap for Long Island kids in Western NY with mommy's credit card. If you do flat top eggs, and have a sick grill guy, those orders just fly out.  One thing that helped: we had a big sign up and every page of our menu said NO SUBSTITUTIONS OR MODIFICATIONS at the top.  You could add stuff, but not much else.  A new server that forgot that would get reamed and the customer just got what we gave them lol.  No egg white junk either.  The running joke was the servers would tell the customer we were out of them.  Any questioning of that logic was met with that is what they told me, I don't know how they do them back there.  We wouldn't do special stuff for people, except for like a few locals we really liked, who always got the same thing.  If eggs benedict annoyed us too much that morning, they'd just 86 it.  If you wanted to eat there, it was their way or the highway.  You kind of had to be that way with stupid obnoxious hungover college kids at that volume.  Who knows what disaster they'd stick with if you let them.

Usually the old man would expedite in a heavy Greek accent, so he'd just call out how much to drop on the grill, and you'd just read the tickets to do toast and plate.  Plus, the servers or runners topped many items (salsa, powdered sugar, chocolate syrup etc) before drop off.  It was busy but not a complete poopstorm.

Could you imagine cooking that much breakfast with custom orders?  Ugh.  I never really appreciated their model until I left that town and worked at slower but more customer service oriented places.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

chefboyOG said:


> Then served 1500-2k orders of brunch? Wowzers or lolzor how the saying goes? Put the sandbags away for tea.


No kidding..... And with only 3 guys on a 6' flat top. Using peeled potatoes. Narly spuds with eyes even. And with cheap owners even though they were doing $30k on a weekend with a 4x-5x food cost. lolza indeed.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

chefboyOG said:


> You can hold them for up to a few hours ( covered in a slow oven, alto sham etc), with bad results IMO.
> 
> Make them to order they take like 5 minutes. When it is very busy, brunch, do some ahead or you will run out of space on a typical flat top grilla





CapeCodChef said:


> You PEELED 500+ pounds of potatoes just for Sunday service? How many man hours did that take?


Get the dishwashers to do it as they come in. Peel them and put them in a big cambro full of water.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

The teabag comment was my version of being jerky. I dont know what sandbag is other than a negative comment, and Im not googling it.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

kuan said:


> Get the dishwashers to do it as they come in. Peel them and put them in a big cambro full of water.


More like 20 BIG Cambros. I wouldn't expect to have the cooks peel them, but when would a dish washer ever have time to wash a single pot or dish? That's 10 50# bags of potatoes for Saturday. And 10 more for Sunday. And what, 10-20 more for the rest of the week? And after they are peeled, they have to cut to size. We use 10 bags of red bliss per week, and it takes almost a full day for one person to cut them, with NO peeling.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

chefboyOG said:


> The teabag comment was my version of being jerky. I dont know what sandbag is other than a negative comment, and Im not googling it.


Sandbagging is precooking an item instead of cooking to order.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

We'd usually have 2 dishwashers, one that would mostly do potatoes most of the shift, but help catch up or bus if needed.  Plus, the old man did 'em a lot too.  Usually in Greek diners the parents come in and do whatever prep is needed when the kid(s) take the business over.  If you Greek the spuds as I explained, it goes really fast.  Those skins fly off when they're hot, and the potatoes are huge.  50 lbs of reds vs 50 lbs of these giant russets is a huge difference in work load from added steps.  Imagine all the extra steps in cutting more potatoes decently versus the quick shave we gave 'em.  I would imagine using red potatoes is not nearly as easy.  I worked for one guy that would cut red potatoes and they were good, but it was so much more work. He would parboil 'em too, which personally was silly to me.  It was like using the most inefficient and flavor destroying parts of both methods in one kludge of an operation.  (I'm a raw cubed home fry guy myself).  I think if you boil potatoes, might as well just grate 'em and not worry about being fancy because you already wrecked the taste. 

If you compare the cost of paying one guy min. wage to do spuds all day versus the gross, or even net sales of them, it is a bargain to expand those margins.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Just curious, How many ovens did you have at your disposal to cook 500 pounds of potatoes from raw per day?


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

CapeCodChef said:


> Just curious, How many ovens did you have at your disposal to cook 500 pounds of potatoes from raw per day?


I'm not understanding where that came from. I clearly did not say anything about cooking 500 lbs of raw potatoes bub. How many pounds of spuds do you go through on a Sunday just out of curiosity?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

The topic is about pancakes and how to sandbag them or not. Not potato fantasies.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

chefboyOG said:


> The topic is about pancakes and how to sandbag them or not. *Not potato fantasies.*


"lolza"

Post of the week.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

chefboyOG said:


> The topic is about pancakes and how to sandbag them or not. Not potato fantasies.


To be on topic, I didn't realize chefs advocated sandbagging pancakes, except for Ronald McDonald, who we all know is a clown.

Sidenote: No fantasy bro. Sorry you're quick to judge based on some bad math I read on here and never worked somewhere that easily breaks $2 million/yr without a bar (or proper sanitation or cooling or background checks), and can do pancakes to order. Sorry a suburban 5 Guys sells more spuds than you too btw.

But to stay on topic:

You said that one should make pancakes ahead so you do not run out of grill space. What are the dimension on that grill you have? Even if you do flat top eggs with 20-30 at a time all day you must space them out far and/or have a have a small grill. The place I work at now has a 6 footer and I could not imagine running out of space unless you were doing lots of crepes on it too.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

CapeCodChef said:


> No kidding..... And with only 3 guys on a 6' flat top. Using peeled potatoes. Narly spuds with eyes even. And with cheap owners even though they were doing $30k on a weekend with a 4x-5x food cost. lolza indeed.


Your math is WAY off brotha. With the spuds per plate and the fact that'd be $15/person on average by your reckoning, assuming that everyone got the special and spent an extra buck (same as an omelet or lunch). And I was accused of hyperbole. It's a big cheap dirty greasy spoon. This is near the nativity of Dinosaur BBQ, owned by George Soros. Not some quaint Martha's Vineyard town cafe known for the chef's love of slowing down the pan of eggs when 2 tables turn in 5 minutes.

So lets say 8 hours, 300 covers, that's 37.5 covers per hour. 6 hours: 50 covers per hour. And you don't peel spuds or cook raw home fries. It's probably hard to hire good help with those numbers; you must fly solo or have the dishwasher expedite and drop toast. Why do tables turn like only once an hour on average? Do you get a line out the door? I'm truthfully not being facetious back at you but you obviously do something way different, and thus shouldn't assume every brunch spot outside Cape Cod does whatever it is you do and mock people on false pretenses. The hottest breakfast spot in my city in my neighborhood right now seats like 130, has a 15 - 20 min wait all morning and has to cut the line off to close on Sunday afternoon. Dinosaur BBQ is a monster with national buzz. Lolza is right. 42 seater, 250+ covers. I've worked in bigger and busier coffee shops.

We legally sat 182 without the party room, which would host university club or sports team events and such. I worked at a gourmet hot dog joint that sat 13 more than you without the patio and did like 800 covers a shift all weekend. What for you mock me chef?

But to stay on topic: Was it the pancakes to order that slowed it all down because of the tiny grill my friend?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

chefboyOG said:


> You can hold them for up to a few hours ( covered in a slow oven, alto sham etc), with bad results IMO.
> 
> Make them to order they take like 5 minutes. When it is very busy, brunch, do some ahead or you will run out of space on a typical flat top grill.


Yes. McMc, for someone who doesnt like to be misquoted, look at my FIRST post, I said" Bad Results".
Ttyl


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

chefboyOG said:


> You can hold them for up to a few hours ( covered in a slow oven, alto sham etc), with bad results IMO.
> 
> Make them to order they take like 5 minutes. When it is very busy, brunch, do some ahead or you will run out of space on a typical flat top grill.


True story. You say bad results holding them for a few hours, and then tell him to sandbag anyways. Then you say you do it and merry xmas somewhere else. No misquoing bub, sorry for the mix up though. What is a typical flat top grill to you? A 4 footer? And then flat top eggs with everything else? That's not a lot to work with bro. No wonder you sandbag pancakes like a drive thru. You should pan the eggs and make fresh cakes. Maybe you'll inadvertently up your potato sales when more people come crawling back for fresher food one day. Then you can pay another guy to cook those eggs and not worry about temp control when you get a real rush.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

mckallidon said:


> 500 lbs for over 500 tickets. That's 500+lbs of bagged potatoes, not prepped.





mckallidon said:


> It'd be about the same for Saturday too.
> 
> You cool them whole (not in the cooler, the tub floods and they taste bad) before putting them on the slicer of a box grater.





mckallidon said:


> Your math is WAY off brotha. With the spuds per plate and the fact that'd be $15/person on average by your reckoning, assuming that everyone got the special and spent an extra buck (same as an omelet or lunch). And I was accused of hyperbole. It's a big cheap dirty greasy spoon. This is near the nativity of Dinosaur BBQ, owned by George Soros. Not some quaint Martha's Vineyard town cafe known for the chef's love of slowing down the pan of eggs when 2 tables turn in 5 minutes.
> 
> So lets say 8 hours, 300 covers, that's 37.5 covers per hour. 6 hours: 50 covers per hour. And you don't peel spuds or cook raw home fries. It's probably hard to hire good help with those numbers; you must fly solo or have the dishwasher expedite and drop toast. Why do tables turn like only once an hour on average? Do you get a line out the door? I'm truthfully not being facetious back at you but you obviously do something way different, and thus shouldn't assume every brunch spot outside Cape Cod does whatever it is you do and mock people on false pretenses. The hottest breakfast spot in my city in my neighborhood right now seats like 130, has a 15 - 20 min wait all morning and has to cut the line off to close on Sunday afternoon. Dinosaur BBQ is a monster with national buzz. Lolza is right. 42 seater, 250+ covers. I've worked in bigger and busier coffee shops.
> 
> ...


I'm having a hard time following your post to determine if you're talking about you or me. Don't see how my math was off. You said 500 tickets , NOT covers, with an average ticket being 3-4 covers. So lets say that's 1,500-2,000 covers or more on Sun. (Same for Saturday, you said, right?) That's 1000 pounds of potatoes and somewhere between 1/4 - 1/2 pound of potatoes per plate. All peeled, cut with a box grater. boiled on a 6 burner, and sandbagged on a 6' grill worked by 3 guys where all the eggs and pancakes were also cooked to order. My math is accurate using your own numbers, $6 special, $1 or 2 over that for people that order juice or a muffin, or something off special x 3000-4000 covers per weekend is approx. $30k. How is it not?

If your second paragraph is about me? You're off a bit. We do 250-300 covers in 40 seats over 4-4.5 hours. Average wait in line for a table is 40 mins. on the weekend . Our average seating time with a custom cooked to order b'fast is 35 minute with a ticket average of 6 minutes. 6' grill, 8 burner stove 3 ovens (1 convection) conveyor toasted with 3 skilled cooks. Average ticket is $14 so we can afford the best help around with an under 22% food cost.

I wasn't mocking you, although I did question your veracity. But you've shown your true colors. You mock my store by saying "I've worked in bigger and busier coffee shops."....I'm happy for you. That training must have come in very handy.

(and lolza at "gourmet hot dog shop".)


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

@IceMan lookin' for that 'WOW' Right about now, [emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]

There seems to be a lot of pretension regarding 'sandbagging'. To be clear, when your expediter is screaming a steady stream of every item in your station and the ticket machine hasn't stopped printing for half an hour than numbers are lost, a la minute anything except modified orders is unacceptable. IN such occassions your only real choice is to fill your *insert burner choice* with a lot of *insert food* and start building plates. You end up with piles or "sandbags" of food which is usually sold within minutes if not seconds of coming off your heat source. With finesse this technique is achieved in even the finest if restaurants.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

mckallidon said:


> ...


 Didn't read. Done with your little line cook flame war. Best of luck, kid.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not reading that either, someone has a lot of time on their hands? Remember we are posting in Professional Chefs forum, lets try to be.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Time to get off your soap box.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

chefbuba said:


> Time to get off your soap box.


Obviously you want to try mine out.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

mckallidon said:


> Ty Usually you can't ford to pay me.


I think we can all agree on that


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not that none of us can "ford' to pay someone like Mckallidon, it's that none us WANT to

Congratulations  McK., with the exception of Iceman, you've managed to p*ss off just about everyone on this board.  And convince just about everyone that you can't cook, and never have worked in a commercial kitchen at all.  You've uh,... "saturated" yerself pretty good, eh?


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

By afford I mean the toll on morale and extra effort to police staff getting undermined and brow beaten.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

AllanMcPherson said:


> By afford I mean the toll on morale and extra effort to police staff getting undermined and brow beaten.


I avoid the extra effort involved in that type of employee. I've been around long enough to spot them early so that they rarely last a day or two in my kitchen. They already know all there is to know, so it's just not worth the effort or a minute of my time to attempt to teach and train. We've all seen the type, where the attitude, mouth and level of self importance is ALWAYS greater than the ability.


----------



## anypills (Nov 1, 2014)

I peel 500lbs of potatoes to order and shave them into intricate designs with a fork and a chopstick to order and I cook them on a charcoal bbq, I cook my pancakes in the sous vide. 200 covers a minute 9 days a week, January to Octember.


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

anypills said:


> I peel 500lbs of potatoes to order and shave them into intricate designs with a fork and a chopstick to order and I cook them on a charcoal bbq, I cook my pancakes in the sous vide. 200 covers a minute 9 days a week, January to Octember.


lulz/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------

